# HUMBLE BUNDLE !!!!! Get 8 Games for 4.80 dollars



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2013)

*www.humblebundle.com/

Buy ASAP.. Includes Crysis 2 ME, Mirror's Edge, Burnout Paradise, Dead space 1 , Dead space 3, MOH 2010 for 1 $
Pay 4.8 $ now to unlock BF3 and sims 3 as well


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

That's an amazing offer. But i don't have the bandwidth to download all of these..


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2013)

I missed the previous humble bundle, not going to make the same mistake again


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Forgive me for my ignorance, but i have some doubts on how these works..I haven't played much games as i've been living for the last 4 yrs in hostel with max. Internet speeds like 30kbps( yeah i know.. ). I recently moved back to my house & currently, i get max. speed of upto 200 kbps ( upto 8 GB, 50kbps afterwards )

so, are these steps correct or am i mistaken..

1. I download steam client/make a steam account.
2. Donate for the humble bundle & get Activation codes for games.
3. Download games using those codes.

is internet connection always required for playing the games ??? I am severely restricted by bandwidth.. 
what happens if i format my pc ? can i download the games again with the same codes ?
is there any kind of validity on the codes ? because atm, i got my ancient core 2duo pc which i will be replacing soon with a laptop( by dec. 2013 probably ). Can i use the codes even at that time ?


very n00b questions..please don't hate me.


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> is internet connection always required for playing the games ??? I am severely restricted by bandwidth..


Not sure of others, but u can play the games Offline.
Though internet connection is needed for first-time installation (if you got the game via DvD like Digit game demos).

Everytime games checks for updates i guess (not sure of offline). 
For online, it downloads the updates first and then only you can play (sometimes the update will be in GBs)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 16, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Forgive me for my ignorance, but i have some doubts on how these works..I haven't played much games as i've been living for the last 4 yrs in hostel with max. Internet speeds like 30kbps( yeah i know.. ). I recently moved back to my house & currently, i get max. speed of upto 200 kbps ( upto 8 GB, 50kbps afterwards )
> 
> so, are these steps correct or am i mistaken..
> 
> ...



once u activate a game on your steam/origin account it gets tied to it. u dont need the codes again. u can open the account on any pc and download the game.
and u can play offline. although online is needed for activation first and downloading the game.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 16, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> once u activate a game on your steam/origin account it gets tied to it. u dont need the codes again. u can open the account on any pc and download the game.
> and u can play offline. although online is needed for activation first and downloading the game.



So does that means if a friend of mine has bought a game on stream and he opens his account on my pc so can he download it on my pc as well ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> So does that means if a friend of mine has bought a game on stream and he opens his account on my pc so can he download it on my pc as well ?


But you will need your friend's credential everytime and all the achievements you unlock goes to him.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> But you will need your friend's credential everytime and all the achievements you unlock goes to him.



Once he download the game, I will only play it offline. Then there would be no problem. Right?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 16, 2013)

^^ Thats cheating. 

@ashs1 - Once you d/l game, take a backup i disk, so you can use it anytime w/o downloading again. After every update, i take backup of my games and once i finish any Single Player, i will delete the local content and keep it in backup drive.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2013)

Yup, you can do that but you will have to login to origin everytime to play (Although I think you may make it, offline login also, im not sure)


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 16, 2013)

How big are these games in size? (I checked origin page of bf3 but didn't found it).

And how are these downloaded? I mean can these be continued(stop and resume) or have to be downloaded in one go?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 16, 2013)

^^ It can be pause and resumed. And size may vary from anywhere between 3 to 12GB.


----------



## akashash5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Damn I tried with my debit card but it didn't work. Can anyone buy me the 6 games for 1$ in exchange for steam keys?
I have Metro 2033 + Risen + Sacred Citadel Steam Games bundle key and painkiller overdose/hydrophobia.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 16, 2013)

Stop and reboot and resume? Or the pc needs to be on till the whole game is downloaded?
Which kind of file is downloaded- .exe or some kind of compressed file.

Sorry if these things sounds so noobish but I havent used stream or origin before :/


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 16, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> How big are these games in size? (I checked origin page of bf3 but didn't found it).
> 
> And how are these downloaded? I mean can these be continued(stop and resume) or have to be downloaded in one go?



you can pause and resume. bf3 is around 15gb i guess.
they are huge.



deepanshuchg said:


> Stop and reboot and resume? Or the pc needs to be on till the whole game is downloaded?
> Which kind of file is downloaded- .exe or some kind of compressed file.
> 
> Sorry if these things sounds so noobish but I havent used stream or origin before :/



you can restart your pc any number of times during download. both streamsteam* and origin use their own compression techniques during download. steam downloads maybe comparatively less in size.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Yup, you can do that but you will have to login to origin everytime to play (Although I think you may make it, offline login also, im not sure)



Origin's login work offline, as well as steam. but you need to login online at least once in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Monk (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh shucks, my card does not work!
Tried paying via entropay way but they asked for my atm pin, that was a big red flag


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> That's an amazing offer. But i don't have the bandwidth to download all of these..


buy now download later


----------



## kunalht (Aug 17, 2013)

i have bought games from humble bundle at 6 $
please tell me which is better steam or origin?
which has more players in games like medal of honor , crysis 2 & burnout?
i have keys of both but from which should I download?
i have not used origin.....


----------



## dan4u (Aug 17, 2013)

Monk said:


> Oh shucks, my card does not work!
> Tried paying via entropay way but they asked for my atm pin, that was a big red flag



you can trust entropay, I've used it countless times...even for this bundle


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2013)

i'm behind college proxy always, and steam won't work on proxies. 
they should alteast allow either downloads through the website (like GOG) or downloads only no purchase through steam client.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 17, 2013)

can i use these keys with pirated copied which i can buy from market (dont want to download such huge data)

please some one confirm


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> can i use these keys with pirated copied which i can buy from market (dont want to download such huge data)
> 
> please some one confirm



No.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> can i use these keys with pirated copied which i can buy from market (dont want to download such huge data)
> 
> please some one confirm



this will work with steam. it will reduce the download size depending on how outdated the pirated game is. first activate key in steam client. then u can install the pirated game, create the game's folder in steam apps>common. copy its files there. and launch the game from steam client. it will discover already present files and download accordingly.
didn't work for fifa 13 in origin for me. it installed but didn't launch. blank screen.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2013)

Those are Steam Keys, copying the game folder may not just work depending on various things. It's better to download.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Those are Steam Keys, copying the game folder may not just work depending on various things. It's better to download.



ya i mean key is for steam only. copying the folder will always reduce download size depending how outdated it is afaik.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2013)

Well it may work. But as you said, will the game work fine after that?


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for confirmation another query is can I download the game before registering the keys (I think no)

I am doing a combine purchase so few games keys will be for friends and I will have to download the data for them. I am sure they wont share there steam accounts with me (can't disclose the reason  )

Is it possible?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2013)

No. They have to share their steam A/c else if you redeem the key the game will be yours and bind to your A/c. Also there is no way to download the game before you buy / redeem.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 17, 2013)

No dude. Once u activate a game in your Steam account, you will not be able to transfer / gift it to any other account.
But you can do this,
Create a Steam account for them, activate the game in their account, and download via that.
Then give them the backup files.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well it may work. But as you said, will the game work fine after that?



i tried it on steam with civ 5 and it worked. 
but didn't work on origin.


----------



## Monk (Aug 17, 2013)

Ah, entropay worked like nobody business! Woah, got tons of games now.. I was on the edge of buying bf3 from origin thank god i found this deal! 
I did not get the sims3 code? are we supposed to get it later?


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 17, 2013)

will these keys work for steam as well as they are for origin (sorry for so many noobs questions) also is the email account(the one i am ordering the bundle) is bound to these keys as my friends will use there email accounts


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 17, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> will these keys work for steam as well as they are for origin (sorry for so many noobs questions)



u get separate keys for both. so few duplicate games


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 17, 2013)

The site shows still 11 days remaining. So this offer will be valid till 11 days or is there any limit to number of bundles sold after which the offer will close?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 17, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> The site shows still 11 days remaining. So this offer will be valid till 11 days or is there any limit to number of bundles sold after which the offer will close?



Since its a charity sale , you have full 11 days to buy .


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 17, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Since its a charity sale , you have full 11 days to buy .



Thats good. May be till  then I can get some source for online buying it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> How big are these games in size? (I checked origin page of bf3 but didn't found it).
> 
> And how are these downloaded? I mean can these be continued(stop and resume) or have to be downloaded in one go?


BF3 is 19.9GB



Monk said:


> Ah, entropay worked like nobody business! Woah, got tons of games now.. I was on the edge of buying bf3 from origin thank god i found this deal!
> I did not get the sims3 code? are we supposed to get it later?


Sim3 keys are there in a separate window just above the music window.



kartikoli said:


> will these keys work for steam as well as they are for origin (sorry for so many noobs questions) also is the email account(the one i am ordering the bundle) is bound to these keys as my friends will use there email accounts


hello old friend. each purchase they will send a separate link. Just share those links that's it.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> u get separate keys for both. so few duplicate games


not all games have both keys.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 18, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> not all games have both keys.





> u get separate keys for both. so *few* duplicate games



...


----------



## noob (Aug 18, 2013)

Purchased


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone purchased through google wallet? 
If so how does it works? Do we first enter card details and transfer some money to GOogle wallet and then we will use it for buying through humble bumble website without again mentioning the card details? And what cards work on Google wallet?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 18, 2013)

dumb origin downloads are resetting or i must say going backwards. 
battlefield 3 close quarters has reset 4 times now, latest from 70% to 42%.
and now sims 3 from 3.4gb to 800mb 

anyone else having such issues?


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 18, 2013)

i have faced that issue before. But I was downloading in two computers simultaneously.

If you are downloading only in one, then i don't know why you are facing that prob.. !

And the CQ DLC is not free now right? I mean that E3 code, does it work?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2013)

Im curious what was the ratio of spendings on charity : humble bundle in your purchase ?
mine was 1:1


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks man got sims3 aswell, how could i miss that ! 
Is Close quarters free right now? If yes, how can i add it?


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 19, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dumb origin downloads are resetting or i must say going backwards.
> battlefield 3 close quarters has reset 4 times now, latest from 70% to 42%.
> and now sims 3 from 3.4gb to 800mb
> 
> anyone else having such issues?


Yeah I have faced similar issue when resuming download but it fixes it self after few seconds. When resuming it was going 0% & size showing 42MB but it fixes that after few seconds. So technically downloads are not getting reset.


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2013)

I already have Battlefield 3 Limited Edition.

What should I do with this Battlefield 3 key? Will I get anything special or more if I activate it?


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 19, 2013)

ico said:


> I already have Battlefield 3 Limited Edition.
> 
> What should I do with this Battlefield 3 key? Will I get anything special or more if I activate it?



Haha I don't think you will get anything special. Give it to a friend of sell it after the sale is over


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 19, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> i have faced that issue before. But I was downloading in two computers simultaneously.
> 
> If you are downloading only in one, then i don't know why you are facing that prob.. !
> 
> And the CQ DLC is not free now right? I mean that E3 code, does it work?





Monk said:


> Thanks man got sims3 aswell, how could i miss that !
> Is Close quarters free right now? If yes, how can i add it?



close quarters was a promotion sometime back. dont remember  



avinandan012 said:


> Yeah I have faced similar issue when resuming download but it fixes it self after few seconds. When resuming it was going 0% & size showing 42MB but it fixes that after few seconds. So technically downloads are not getting reset.



in my case its not happening like that


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Has anyone purchased through google wallet?
> If so how does it works? Do we first enter card details and transfer some money to GOogle wallet and then we will use it for buying through humble bumble website without again mentioning the card details? And what cards work on Google wallet?



Yes i purchased withh Google wallet. I used my entropay credit card with Google wallet which i use for play store. It worked fine.


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

ico said:


> I already have Battlefield 3 Limited Edition.
> 
> What should I do with this Battlefield 3 key? Will I get anything special or more if I activate it?



Sell the Code for Few dollars.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 19, 2013)

Monk said:


> Thanks man got sims3 aswell, how could i miss that !
> Is Close quarters free right now? If yes, how can i add it?



This is the game which I first downloaded after getting the bundle. And I'm absolutely blank of what to do there?

Yeah after reading up I created 2 Sims and got a household. Now what?

Guess, I'll start of MGS4 or GOW3, it'll be much better


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> This is the game which I first downloaded after getting the bundle. And I'm absolutely blank of what to do there?
> 
> Yeah after reading up I created 2 Sims and got a household. Now what?
> 
> Guess, I'll start of MGS4 or GOW3, it'll be much better



Interact with other Sims. Gear up towards your sims personality(career,family, have a baby etc). And IIRC, you can play online with other Sims.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

i am frustrated now after so many delays and waiting for members 

plzzzzzzz some one purchase this bundle for me 

this is what i have gone through
'Humble Bundle' brings quality video games from EA such as Battlefield 3 and Dead Space 3 | Page 2 | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i am frustrated now after so many delays and waiting for members
> 
> plzzzzzzz some one purchase this bundle for me
> 
> ...



I can help you. Let me know your Steam account & be online after 8pm tonight over steam.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i am frustrated now after so many delays and waiting for members
> 
> plzzzzzzz some one purchase this bundle for me
> 
> ...



Bro, i selected Pay by Credit Card option, put my VISA Electron debit card number and it worked. Try this and let me know. BTW Google Wallet works with VCC though.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

d3p said:


> I can help you. Let me know your Steam account & be online after 8pm tonight over steam.


dont have any steam account will create one after the purchase 



furious_gamer said:


> Bro, i selected Pay by Credit Card option, put my VISA Electron debit card number and it worked. Try this and let me know. BTW Google Wallet works with VCC though.



no such luck for me

P.S. Do i need to sign up to purchase


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> dont have any steam account will create one after the purchase
> 
> no such luck for me
> 
> P.S. Do i need to sign up to purchase



basically, if you are planning to buy the Humble Origin Bundle, then make sure you have either Steam or Origin. Origin is a must here, since BF3 is possible to redeem through it.

So better to create an Origin Account, before the purchase.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

created origin account and tried with IDBI and ICICI visa cards for no luck


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> dont have any steam account will create one after the purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need to sign up for purchase. Just enter your mail id and pay. That's it.



kartikoli said:


> created origin account and tried with IDBI and ICICI visa cards for no luck



Create VCC from ICICI Net banking and use it with Google Wallet/Direct CC Payment method. It will work. For many user, entropay worked, that means your ICICI VCC should work too.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 19, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Yes i purchased withh Google wallet. I used my entropay credit card with Google wallet which i use for play store. It worked fine.



I don't have entropay card too 

Is it possible if a friend of mine have a google wallet account so can he transfer 300 INR to my accounr? Will there be any type of deduction in transfering money?


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup no need to have origin or steam account to buy the bundle. Just click 'Pay with credit card' and enter your CC number. It doesn't work with any debit card. 
If you dont have a CC make one by your bank's portal or Entropay.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I don't have entropay card too
> 
> Is it possible if a friend of mine have a google wallet account so can he transfer 300 INR to my accounr? Will there be any type of deduction in transfering money?



You cannot txfer money thru Google Wallet. Ask your friend to purchase it as gift and send you the URL. Else, use your card, fill money in entropay CC and purchase.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

entropay need atleast 15$ in account but we need only 5$ and we need to pay 5% fee as well (well thats not a big deal as we are getting a steal deal) but i am worried that i wont be using my balance any more and how would i refund the cash back to my account 

P.S. i made an account on entropay as well ... lol... sometimes things dont go your way


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> entropay need atleast 15$ in account but we need only 5$ and we need to pay 5% fee as well (well thats not a big deal as we are getting a steal deal) but i am worried that i wont be using my balance any more and how would i refund the cash back to my account
> 
> P.S. i made an account on entropay as well ... lol... sometimes things dont go your way



I dont know what is your problem with ICICI bank's card. I use ICICI Bank Debit Card, and it is accepted everywhere, starting from steam store/paypal/Amazon.

Can you tell us how you are trying and what error you are getting?


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

You need to verify your card in front of the Webcam, then you can transfer your money back. Also entropay charges to transfer funds.
and the minimum amount is $20.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont know what is your problem with ICICI bank's card. I use ICICI Bank Debit Card, and it is accepted everywhere, starting from steam store/paypal/Amazon.
> 
> Can you tell us how you are trying and what error you are getting?



Yes. Even i am telling him to create VCC using ICICI Internet Banking which works fine. 

@kartikoli
Do you have Internet Banking enabled? Then what is stopping you from creating VCC, which your bank provides w/o any fee/charges.

Also Paypal accepts ICICI card AFAIK.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I dont know what is your problem with ICICI bank's card. I use ICICI Bank Debit Card, and it is accepted everywhere, starting from steam store/paypal/Amazon.
> 
> Can you tell us how you are trying and what error you are getting?


i was selecting credit card as payment and entered my debit card details but it failed 
for the paypal i was using my IDBI debit card ... also have axis/sbi cards as well

Finally a member purchased the bundle for me 

now which one should i download first (i think BF3 should be the first)
i have a copy of BF3 iso can this be used in any way to reduce the download size

furious_gamer@ i tried VCC from axis and sbi yesterday (on paypal and HB site as well ... didnt worked) ... icici gives this facility for credit card only


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i was selecting credit card as payment and entered my debit card details but it failed
> for the paypal i was using my IDBI debit card ... also have axis/sbi cards as well
> 
> Finally a member purchased the bundle for me
> ...



All good then.

Next step would be download and install Origin as well as Steam. Create account , login to the account and activate the games using the key that is in the humble bundle's page.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

P.S. is there any duration to redeem these keys


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> P.S. is there any duration to redeem these keys



Nope. But game in Origin should be downloaded within 30 days after the code redemption, then only it will be attached to your account permanently. (TE Link Here)

Also first start with BF3, DS, Crysis 2, ME and Burnout.


----------



## d3p (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> P.S. is there any duration to redeem these keys



I guess, once you purchase the Bundle, you can redeem it any any point of time.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

any luck with download size or should i not take risk and start downloading complete package


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> any luck with download size or should i not take risk and start downloading complete package



D/L Size for BF3 is 17GB and read my post no #73. ME is 5GB, DS 6GB, DS3 10GB, SIMS 3 with DLC 7.5GB.


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

BF3 is 20GB. You can pause/resume anytime. Even if you connection drops, it will pause and not revert back.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 19, 2013)

Monk said:


> BF3 is 20GB. You can pause/resume anytime. Even if you connection drops, it will pause and not revert back.



Yeah... and i am sick of origin download
Two days back i downloaded 7 gb of battlefield 3 n suddenly my computer went off and when restarted windows 8 repaired hard disk n my whole download was gone


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2013)

How long will the origin keys remain if i  dont redeem them ?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

is the BF3 with multiplayer ??


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course it is with MP. !


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Of course it is with MP. !



but are the bf3 online servers active enough??


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 19, 2013)

They are very active. Only problem is that you might get a very high ping.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 19, 2013)

bf3 is very active , even more active than black ops 2 / just get it and become a part of batllefield world /


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

is the bundle worth it...coz I have played  6 out of 8 ...and I am not keen on playing them again...also I am only interested in BF3 multiplayer...so is it worth it?


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 19, 2013)

It is totally worth it, just for BF3 multi and DS3 co-op .

There is a chance that you might get high ping in BF3 and get irritated cuz of that.

But nevertheless, it is still fun. I get shitty pings and have played around 60 hours so far.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> How long will the origin keys remain if i  dont redeem them ?



Forever. But once redeemed, you have to d/l it once before 30 days. Then only it will tie to your account.



abhidev said:


> is the bundle worth it...coz I have played  6 out of 8 ...and I am not keen on playing them again...also I am only interested in BF3 multiplayer...so is it worth it?



Still worth it.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 19, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Forever. But once redeemed, you have to d/l it once before 30 days. Then only it will tie to your account.
> .



Are u sure about that !!! ? 

EA &^#@^$. Too bad !!!! 

I have downloaded Dead Space 3, Mirror's Edge and Burnout so far.

Yet to downl Dead Space, MOH, SIMS, Crysis 2


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Are u sure about that !!! ?
> 
> EA &^#@^$. Too bad !!!!



Yh. See my post no #73 and read that URL. Just initiate the download and d/l for sometime. It will be enough, i guess.


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

Pings depend on the connection, you will get better pings if you have a stable WLAN. I play BCBF2 i still manage to get 200ms ping, when there are no Asian servers there. Hoping better pings from BF3 since its a very active game, there are many Asian servers.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 19, 2013)

Btw, is MOH multiplayer any good? Should I even try ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Btw, is MOH multiplayer any good? Should I even try ?



There are no active MOH MP's are there IIRC. But SP is worth trying, MP never tried.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 19, 2013)

What's IIRC? I have played the SP.  It was cool


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> What's IIRC? I have played the SP.  It was cool



IIRC - If I Remembered Correctly...


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

installed using pirated disk and copied all the files on origin games folder except patch as i thought it could have been cracked version from the disk. The original download size was 20gb and now it shows 8.8gb (wow saved 12gb download)

try this trick its worth it
though the download doesnt go above 100KB where as i can download at 200KB+


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

I did not do that trick, because i thought i might screw up the license. Lets see how it works out! Kudos!
What about Crysis 2? I'm hopeful it has a semi-active MP


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 19, 2013)

Monk said:


> I did not do that trick, because i thought i might screw up the license. Lets see how it works out! Kudos!



it's safe.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> it's safe.



Yes, it's safe. But here is my experience with NFS:Most Wanted.

I did the same thing with NFS Most wanted from a pirated copy. The download progress jumped and I had to download some 2 GB of data. But when I tried to play the game, it stuck in a black screen. 

After some researching I found that there is a option of Verify Installation, when I did that it was showing some files need to be downloaded again. And at the end total data downloaded was the size of the game 

So good luck with this trick, it may or may not work. If you face any problem in running the game after installation, do the verify installation thing.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes, it's safe. But here is my experience with NFS:Most Wanted.
> 
> I did the same thing with NFS Most wanted from a pirated copy. The download progress jumped and I had to download some 2 GB of data. But when I tried to play the game, it stuck in a black screen.
> 
> ...



finger crossed i still need to download around 9gb


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> installed using pirated disk and copied all the files on origin games folder except patch as i thought it could have been cracked version from the disk. The original download size was 20gb and now it shows 8.8gb (wow saved 12gb download)
> 
> try this trick its worth it
> though the download doesnt go above 100KB where as i can download at 200KB+



wont work with origin as i said before. i tried it with fifa 13 and blank screen. did verify installation etc etc, nothing worked. downloaded full game and it worked. 
with steam that thing works everytime.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

So will ICICI debit card work?? Also after payment...I'll get the keys right and then what?? Can anyone please post the steps from payment to dl of the games?


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

abhidev said:


> So will ICICI debit card work?? Also after payment...I'll get the keys right and then what?? Can anyone please post the steps from payment to dl of the games?


After you buy the humble bundle you will be forwarded to a page where you will find all the game keys, also same page link will be sent to your email. 
Then You will have to make account of origin and/or steam, and redeem your games by entering keys humble bundle gave you.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> wont work with origin as i said before. i tried it with fifa 13 and blank screen. did verify installation etc etc, nothing worked. downloaded full game and it worked.
> with steam that thing works everytime.



the installation takes 15gb but origin takes the completed download as 10.5gb so there are redundand files of 5gb something 
now i am picking few big files (9.5gb + 5.5gb) and will start the download from start and keep on replacing them one by one (this will give me an idea which files can be used)

lets see if this work i will post the files name if they work as i have download of 11gb and if i can get 9.5gb then its still good


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

Monk said:


> After you buy the humble bundle you will be forwarded to a page where you will find all the game keys, also same page link will be sent to your email.
> Then You will have to make account of origin and/or steam, and redeem your games by entering keys humble bundle gave you.



Can anyone confirm if ICICI debit card works??

Cool... Thanks. So which one preferred.. Steam or Origin??


----------



## Monk (Aug 19, 2013)

BF3 SIMS3 and DS3 are origin only,  rest are on steam aswell


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

Monk said:


> BF3 SIMS3 and DS3 are origin only,  rest are on steam aswell



Thanks for the info... Will go home and buy them


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 19, 2013)

Monk said:


> BF3 SIMS3 and DS3 are origin only,  rest are on steam aswell



DS3 is Origin only...


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 19, 2013)

can we use data of origin with steam as well i am going to download crysis 2 from steam also how do we play the game i mean we start the game from steam/origin or from the game shortcut


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2013)

alright I have bought the bundle...downloaded origin...which drive should I install? Can we set the location for the games to be downloaded?


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

Woow...redeemed all the codes... Currently downloading BF3 and I am getting a stable download speed of 2.4 MB/sec


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2013)

ok, i know steam doesn't works on proxied connections, does origin works?


----------



## Monk (Aug 20, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Woow...redeemed all the codes... Currently downloading BF3 and I am getting a stable download speed of 2.4 MB/sec



Remember to initiate download of all, just 1% will do. Since you have added them, otherwise they delete the game if you don't download in 30 days.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 20, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> can we use data of origin with steam as well i am going to download crysis 2 from steam also how do we play the game i mean we start the game from steam/origin or from the game shortcut



anyone


----------



## shad2401 (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys can someone please help me and buy this bundle for me as I am  a student and so I can't have a credit card, and I also can't use my father's debit card with entropay because of the 20$ thing.. I can transfer cash to the account of the person who will help me, and I promise I will provide some extra money for his effort.....please help me as this offer can't be missed ... my steam username is shad2401.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 20, 2013)

shad2401 said:


> Guys can someone please help me and buy this bundle for me as I am  a student and so I can't have a credit card, and I also can't use my father's debit card with entropay because of the 20$ thing.. I can transfer cash to the account of the person who will help me, and I promise I will provide some extra money for his effort.....please help me as this offer can't be missed ... my steam username is shad2401.



PM me your Mail ID. Also let me know how much you'd like to pay.


----------



## shad2401 (Aug 20, 2013)

Krishnandu can u provide me with your steam username so that I can provide u with my details. I want to buy all the 8 games for 5$. Please rply asap...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 20, 2013)

I have PM'ed you the details.

Anyways, my Steam username is Krishnandu. I'm not online now though..!! At office..!!


----------



## chris (Aug 21, 2013)

Medal of honor  worth downloading ? I downloaded crysis 2 and dead space 3. Crysis 2 i played up to getting the tank, looks good. Dead Space is modern and have good graphics, but it give me a headache, i think this is due to dark environment, i have to verify it by playing again and see if i get headache again. Previously i had same problem with Black Mesa, playing that game for some time make me overloaded, had uninstalled it after playing it few times.


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 21, 2013)

MOH is worth. I liked the single player campaign. Nice time pass.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 21, 2013)

single player campaign of MOH is good but very easy

i have an extra bundle with me as i asked 2 members to buy and second member didnt responded for a day and i got the bundle from first member
now today i got the mail of the bundle and the NEFT details
the keys are redeemed but not used (i can trust that... he is slow but not a cheater)

i have to pay little extra to him so if anyone wants it then pay me the amt what i have to pay to him and i will send the bundle (i would advice to redeem those keys ASAP and attach them to your account to be 100% sure)


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 21, 2013)

Anyone want non-BTA bundle, give me Card drops(CS GO,Summer Sale,L4D2), weapon case & sports case of CS GO in Steam and i will give you the gift URL.


----------



## chris (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you digit1191 and  kartikoli, i will try MOH next month. Already downloaded two games this month, don't want to overload BSNL 

How is Mirror's Edge and Burnout Paradise, any of these worth downloading ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 21, 2013)

chris said:


> Thank you digit1191 and  kartikoli, i will try MOH next month. Already downloaded two games this month, don't want to overload BSNL
> 
> How is Mirror's Edge and Burnout Paradise, any of these worth downloading ?



Playing ME now and yes, it is worth downloading. I wonder how i miss this game.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 21, 2013)

BP is good and fun

EDIT: its difficult to exit the game ... lol



furious_gamer said:


> Playing ME now and yes, it is worth downloading. I wonder how i miss this game.



come lets play together


----------



## chris (Aug 21, 2013)

MOH, is there diff between install on steam or origin ? If both are same, i may go with Steam.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 21, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> BP is good and fun
> 
> EDIT: its difficult to exit the game ... lol
> 
> ...



No Multi-player in ME. BTW We can see who finishes the game at earliest.... 
It is getting difficult by each chapter, especially the wall-run.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2013)

I need to clarify something about Origin.. 
Will my games expire if I do not download for a period of time ???
How long do I have till I can redeem my Origin codes ??


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I need to clarify something about Origin..
> Will my games expire if I do not download for a period of time ???
> How long do I have till I can redeem my Origin codes ??



Yes. In a month. But just start all the downloads and stop it when its 1%. Then you can download whenever you want.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2013)

DAFUk, what if I dont redeem it


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

So I have redeemed all the keys on origin...can I redeem them on steam too?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, you should have done the opposite.. redeem on steam and keep the origin keys to exchange with others .. thats what ill do


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 21, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> No Multi-player in ME. BTW We can see who finishes the game at earliest....
> It is getting difficult by each chapter, especially the wall-run.



i have completed SP when it was released so i wont play that as of now


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes, you should have done the opposite.. redeem on steam and keep the origin keys to exchange with others .. thats what ill do



ohhh....but I wonder how many of them are there who haven't bought this bundle 

well I should have kept the keys as it is I was only gonna play BF3...that too only multiplayer


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2013)

yeah but dont redeem the other duplicate keys for origin.. keep them for your friends


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> yeah but dont redeem the other duplicate keys for origin.. keep them for your friends



which duplicate keys?? I have redeemed all the keys


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 21, 2013)

abhidev said:


> which duplicate keys?? I have redeemed all the keys



redeam only steam keys go to steam cliant and under the game get your CD key and from that CD key you can redeam the game on origin .... i have done this for 3 games as of now and saved 3 unused origin keys (this is 100% safe)


----------



## abhidev (Aug 21, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> redeam only steam keys go to steam cliant and under the game get your CD key and from that CD key you can redeam the game on origin .... i have done this for 3 games as of now and saved 3 unused origin keys (this is 100% safe)



I didn't get you... I am saying I have redeemed all the keys on origin.... So now will I be still able to redden them on steam??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2013)

There are two tabs to redeem.. One is origin, the other is steam.. 
If you have already redeemed the keys for origin, go to the link and click the other tab.. the steam keys will be fresh and unused.. you may or may not give them to friends/trade/sell them..


----------



## Monk (Aug 21, 2013)

What does 'redeem' stands for here, is it clicking on the button on the humble bundle page to show the codes or to add them in your library by opening them in a game client like origin or steam


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2013)

The former,  clicking on the button on the humble bundle page to show the codes..
Although Im not sure how long the keys will remain in this "non redeemed' state


----------



## Monk (Aug 21, 2013)

In that case i have redeemed them all. I just wanted to make a word document with all keys, so they don't get lost


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 21, 2013)

Monk said:


> In that case i have redeemed them all. I just wanted to make a word document with all keys, so they don't get lost



just create a humble bundle account. and enter account details on that origin key page. 
u can access keys of all your bundle purchases from that account.


----------



## kunalht (Aug 22, 2013)

crysis 2 & medal of honor from steam or from origin?
From which should I download?
I have keys of both.
& does multiplayer depends on steam or origin(client)??
If yes then in which people plays multiplayer most in steam or in origin?


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

kunalht said:


> crysis 2 & medal of honor from steam or from origin?
> From which should I download?
> I have keys of both.
> & does multiplayer depends on steam or origin(client)??
> If yes then in which people plays multiplayer most in steam or in origin?



I installed Crysis 2 installed on Steam. Only problem i see is i have to manually enter key after Crysis start. Steam will show an ingame message with key, you have to type that key to  access multi-player. Not sure if you have to do this in origin. I have not tried multiplayer yet.

medal of honor i too want to know if there any difference between installing on origin or steam. If both same,  i will get it in steam.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

origin is worst (@#$%$#@ ... you know what i mean) its been 4 days and i am struggling with this @@#%%#. First it reset the download after 19gb to 16gb (happend 3 times) and when i started the download from start and reached 12gb around 10pm and now when i saw the download today morning(continuous download) it reached 9gb

continuous download for a night reached 12gb to 9gb (wow it looks like i am transferring the data to these useless origin server)


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

Origin download is not the worst. I too had problem with origin downloading game.. i too thought that. I searched, found solution, i was using google dns. This forced me download from US server. I changed DNS to BSNL dns, now origin started downloading from Akami server hosted in BSNL, i got very good speed. In steam, you can select download server, origin use geo dns, so when you request download, it return IP of nearest server depending on your DNS server. I got very good speed after using BSNL name servers, never got that much speed with Steam. When i was using google dns (8.8.8.8) download reach 4 GB, then start again from 1 GB etc.. happened to me.

I was downloading from IP 117.239.141.27 (static.ill.117.239.141.27/24.bsnl.in)


```
inetnum:        117.239.141.0 - 117.239.141.127
netname:        Akamai
descr:          Akamai technologies Ltd
descr:          Head Network Business - India & south Asia
descr:          Akamai technologies Ltd
descr:          Bangalore
admin-c:        GB350-AP
tech-c:         GB351-AP
country:        IN
```

ping


```
Pinging 117.239.141.27 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 117.239.141.27: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=56
Reply from 117.239.141.27: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=56
```


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks for the tip let me try i must ghave downloaded around 30gb upto now
anyways i was using open DNS


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

I used opendns before. But i don't like the page they show for sites that won't work. Also google DNS is faster, google have direct peering agreement with some of the indian ISP.


```
Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=56
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=56
```

for OpenDNS


```
Pinging 208.67.222.222 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 208.67.222.222: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=56
Reply from 208.67.222.222: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=56
```

ping is 114 ms for OpenDNS, 45 ms for Google.  Google must have Indian mirror or something. Switch to ISP dns until Origin finish.

If you  are on Windows 7, you can see where u downloading from Task Manager > Resource Monitor > last Tab


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2013)

OK guys... So I have redeemed all the origin keys and started each games download till at least 1 percent... So now can I still redeem then on steam and download??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> OK guys... So I have redeemed all the origin keys and started each games download till at least 1 percent... So now can I still redden then on steam and download??



Yes you can


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Anyone want non-BTA bundle, give me Card drops(CS GO,Summer Sale,L4D2), weapon case & sports case of CS GO in Steam and i will give you the gift URL.



This... I have 1 copy left.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 22, 2013)

abhidev said:


> OK guys... So I have redeemed all the origin keys and started each games download till at least 1 percent... So now can I still redeem then on steam and download??


Why do you want two copies of same game ?
Giveaway or trade the extras .



deepanshuchg said:


> Yes. In a month. But just start all the downloads and stop it when its 1%. Then you can download whenever you want.



This info is not true according to Origin users . If you have redeemed the code in Origin , that games is yours no matter whether you download it or not .


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> This info is not true according to Origin users . If you have redeemed the code in Origin , that games is yours no matter whether you download it or not .



Read this.


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Read this.



Origin now allow unlimited downloads.



> Origin guarantees download availability forever after purchase,[5] and there is no limit to the number of times a game can be downloaded.



source


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

What about steam? Doesn't it allows to download the game forever?

One more thing, I'd like to know is, can one download the game as many PC's as he wants by logging into his A/c?

I'm asking this question both for Steam and Origin.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

chris said:


> Origin now allow unlimited downloads.
> source



Then it is good. But the TE user mentioned that, he got a mail saying that "All games should be downloaded once before 30 days to make the game tie-up to your account". Quite confusing! Why the user has to lie?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 22, 2013)

chris said:


> Origin now allow unlimited downloads.
> 
> 
> 
> source



Thanks for the clearing the doubt . This will help all new Origin users here


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> What about steam? Doesn't it allows to download the game forever?
> 
> One more thing, I'd like to know is, can one download the game as many PC's as he wants by logging into his A/c?
> 
> I'm asking this question both for Steam and Origin.



1 . Steam - yes, download forever. You can give your a/c details to your grand kid before you die.
2. Yes, by logging in using Steam client, you can download in any number of PC.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> 1 . Steam - yes, download forever. You can give your a/c details to your grand kid before you die.
> 2. Yes, by logging in using Steam client, you can download in any number of PC.



Thanks. So both things are possible for Steam, but not for Origin?

One more thing, then how they are stopping piracy? One can share their A/c within multiple persons to divide the price.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

chris said:


> I used opendns before. But i don't like the page they show for sites that won't work. Also google DNS is faster, google have direct peering agreement with some of the indian ISP.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


thanks very much finally i have surpassed 19gb mark and now few MB's left (300~400)


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Thanks. So both things are possible for Steam, but not for Origin?
> 
> One more thing, then how they are stopping piracy? One can share their A/c within multiple persons to divide the price.



Both these things are possible for Steam, as well as for Origin.

With Steam, you cannot use same a/c in multiple PCs at same time. That means, 1 PC you are online in Steam, and one PC you play in Offline mode, but you cannot be online in 2PCs simultaneously. Never tried before, but this is what i am assuming.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

Is it mandatory to be online while playing on Steam and Origin?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Is it mandatory to be online while playing on Steam and Origin?



Not for all games and for Single Player, you don't need to. But to unlock Steam achievements you need to be Online.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Not for all games and for Single Player, you don't need to. But to unlock Steam achievements you need to be Online.



Yeah that's obvious and that's what I thought. 

Anyway thanks a lot for clarifying the things


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

From EA Support : (Online chat help)



> *you*
> Can you please confirm, that if i purchase any game, i can download whenever i want?
> 
> *Marie Kristelle*
> ...



So, confirmed. I can download game whenever i want.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

^^Nice..!!


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 22, 2013)

^^yes it's good news for me.. thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 22, 2013)

I also talked to an EA support guy (dont have the screens sorry). According to that, when u buy any origin game digitally, especially like the the current humble bundle, within 30 days of that purchase you should have that game in your download queue or download history in origin or that code will no longer be valid.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> I also talked to an EA support guy (dont have the screens sorry). According to that, when u buy any origin game digitally, especially like the the current humble bundle, within 30 days of that purchase you should have that game in your download queue or download history in origin or that code will no longer be valid.



I asked the same question and got a different reply. If you want i can share the screenshot with you.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 22, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I asked the same question and got a different reply. If you want i can share the screenshot with you.



Is it the same one u posted #165 ?? It seems that the rep got a bit confused with the wording of your question, coz if u see she seems to be answering the question "I have purchased a game from origin store, is there any limit to when and how many times can i download the game from there?". I am a 100% sure that what I talked was what i posted, as i talked to the guy for nearly 10-12 minutes and he was very helpful too.
What I wrote was that for the purchase to bind to your account (paying money for it simply does not make u the owner apparently), you have to start downloading the game at least once before 30 days, after that its just the same as Steam, which everyone is already familiar with .
Hope this clears things up 

Edit: If it's not that pic then ignore the 1st para


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 22, 2013)

Means, if I start the download and cancel it at 1% will it be there forever?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2013)

@anaklusmos 
It was a pretty long conversation, and i do mention her i bought games from humble bundle, and if i don't download it once before 30 days, what will happen? And the see said that exact lines.

I asked her once again and make sure of this. Also, the wikipedia link posted by chris, mentioned the same. Let me try with some other EA rep.

@krishnandu.sarkar 
It's a mystery man...


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

Downloaded bf3,  ds3, and currently downloading crysis 2 from origin
Will I be able to play on steam as well as I see steam shows crysis2 ro be downloaded

Steam download - moh, burnout,  mirror edge, currently downloading dead sppace 1

Only sims remains as I finish C2 and DS1

I can replace files in origin downlod folder but when I try it in steam it doesn't counts those files and starts from beginning .... any trick


----------



## niz04 (Aug 22, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> Downloaded bf3,  ds3, and currently downloading crysis 2 from origin
> Will I be able to play on steam as well as I see steam shows crysis2 ro be downloaded
> 
> Steam download - moh, burnout,  mirror edge, currently downloading dead sppace 1
> ...


whats is the size of every game bro


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> Downloaded bf3,  ds3, and currently downloading crysis 2 from origin
> Will I be able to play on steam as well as I see steam shows crysis2 ro be downloaded
> 
> Steam download - moh, burnout,  mirror edge, currently downloading dead sppace 1
> ...



Nope you can't activate or Download or Even Play the Game in both the Portals. Either one is possible.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, this sale bought many new users to steam and orgin. gg EA and humble team.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 22, 2013)

niz04 said:


> whats is the size of every game bro


origin : BF3-19.9gb, DS3-10.1gb, C2-12.4gb
steam : BP-3.23gb, MOH-7.66, ME-7.21, DS1-6.5gb
havent chked sims3


d3p said:


> Nope you can't activate or Download or Even Play the Game in both the Portals. Either one is possible.


ok thanks 

one more query can i use these data on another origin/steam account on a friend PC. i mean if i give him this 67gb data and place in steam/origin folders respectively will he be able to play the game (i believe there wont be a problem in origin but dont know if steam will work)


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 22, 2013)

Can anyone buy it for me for 5$, my debit card doesn't work. I can transfer the money directly in your bank account.


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> one more query can i use these data on another origin/steam account on a friend PC. i mean if i give him this 67gb data and place in steam/origin folders respectively will he be able to play the game (i believe there wont be a problem in origin but dont know if steam will work)



Steam have a a backup option. Just backup the games you want to share.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 22, 2013)

*TWO more games added to bundle: Commmand & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising and Populous*

If you've already bougth the bundle, these games will be in your download page.

Enjoy!!


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 23, 2013)

chris said:


> Steam have a a backup option. Just backup the games you want to share.


and how to use that back up on another PC 
actually i am thinking to start a thread in market to help our friends/members get all these game by sending there HD/pendrives and i will fill them and ship. This will help slow internet users dramatically 

anyone who wants this service can PM me so that we can discuss courier and prices accordingly 
i'll make a list and will ask users to to send HD when i am free (sorry wont do it for single member as its a big hassle to do all this)


----------



## chris (Aug 23, 2013)

Go to Steam > Backup and Restore Games. You have option to take backup and restore. Take backup on one PC, then copy it to another, use the restore option.

[youtube]aRMIc_S5Ci8[/youtube]

Nice service, start a thread for that. this save lot of bandwidth. Many  will love getting Battlefrield and humble bundle games this way.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 23, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> and how to use that back up on another PC
> actually i am thinking to start a thread in market to help our friends/members get all these game by sending there HD/pendrives and i will fill them and ship. This will help slow internet users dramatically
> 
> anyone who wants this service can PM me so that we can discuss courier and prices accordingly
> i'll make a list and will ask users to to send HD when i am free (sorry wont do it for single member as its a big hassle to do all this)



plss delete your old message ..i am not able to send u message


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^ cleaned up


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2013)

2 more games added to the bundle... Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising and Populous.... haven't played any of them


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 25, 2013)

Debit card not working, Seems like I'll have to miss this awesome bundle


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 25, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Debit card not working, Seems like I'll have to miss this awesome bundle



Hey im sure sum1 here has a CC who can pay for you. I had to beg my sister for a week before she finally let me buy 1 today


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Aug 25, 2013)

Cant find anyone around here


----------



## chris (Aug 25, 2013)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Cant find anyone around here



if you pay, i can get you. pm me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2013)

does axis bank's debit cards work on humble bundle site?


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 25, 2013)

i have checked AXIS, ICICI, IDBI cards and they dont work 

someone said that paypal with ICICI works so if anyone wants to buy then let me know i can try but cant guaranty (if it works then pay me the money through NEFT and i will email the links)


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i have checked AXIS, ICICI, IDBI cards and they dont work
> 
> someone said that paypal with ICICI works so if anyone wants to buy then let me know i can try but cant guaranty (if it works then pay me the money through NEFT and i will email the links)



I bought it through PayPal using ICICI debit card...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

someone will be buying for me from uk. So will it effect in any sense? What will he have to do to gift it to me. if he tick this:  _Yes, send me a gift code. _ then what will he get and what will he have to do?


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 25, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> someone will be buying for me from uk. So will it effect in any sense? What will he have to do to gift it to me. if he tick this:  _Yes, send me a gift code. _ then what will he get and what will he have to do?



No problem
just type the email id who to gift (your id in this case)


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 25, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> someone will be buying for me from uk. So will it effect in any sense? What will he have to do to gift it to me. if he tick this:  _Yes, send me a gift code. _ then what will he get and what will he have to do?



The process remains the same, all he has to do is check the option "buy this as a gift" and he will receive an email from humble bundle containing the gift code which he can send to you. On clicking that link you will be directed to humble bundle site where u fill in the recipients email (in this case your own) email address and viola, you get the link to the codes page in ur email .
Hope this helped


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> The process remains the same, all he has to do is check the option "buy this as a gift" and he will receive an email from humble bundle containing the gift code which he can send to you. On clicking that link you will be directed to humble bundle site where u fill in the recipients email (in this case your own) email address and viola, you get the link to the codes page in ur email .
> Hope this helped



Thanks for clearing,  I thought that the link directly goes to recipient email


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

If he by chance click the link (which he should forward me) he'll be abke to seeall the codes? Evne if he does so it will not be a problem for me right since he would not have redemed in stram/origin?


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 25, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> If he by chance click the link (which he should forward me) he'll be abke to seeall the codes? Evne if he does so it will not be a problem for me right since he would not have redemed in stram/origin?



as long as he does not fill in his own email address and redeem the gift for himself after clicking on link received in the 1st step, u will be fine


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> as long as he does not fill in his own email address and redeem the gift for himself after clicking on link received in the 1st step, u will be fine



we can still use those keys as they are not registered upto that point


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 25, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> i have checked AXIS, ICICI, IDBI cards and they dont work
> 
> someone said that paypal with ICICI works so if anyone wants to buy then let me know i can try but cant guaranty (if it works then pay me the money through NEFT and i will email the links)



Look at below quote....



abhidev said:


> I bought it through PayPal using ICICI debit card...



Yes, ICICI cards work...


----------



## reddead (Aug 25, 2013)

does HDFC netsafe VCC thing still works?


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 25, 2013)

no VCC doesnt work i have tried SBI and AXIS VCC both didnt worked


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 25, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> no VCC doesnt work i have tried SBI and AXIS VCC both didnt worked



See my post no #201

ICICI card work in Paypal and u said it didn't work....


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 25, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> See my post no #201
> 
> ICICI card work in Paypal and u said it didn't work....


i didnt tried ICICI with paypal as i was frustrated after trying several cards (i tried *IDBI *with paypal and it didnt worked)


----------



## reddead (Aug 25, 2013)

*it says that 

"Unlock all the games on Origin and select games on Steam (all keys require $1 minimum)"

I don't get it, will I have to pay more for unlocking?  Other than $4.9


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 25, 2013)

reddead said:


> *it says that
> 
> "Unlock all the games on Origin and select games on Steam (all keys require $1 minimum)"
> 
> I don't get it, will I have to pay more for unlocking?  Other than $4.9



You just have to pay more than average to get all 10 games.  If you will pay more that 1 dollar and less than average you will only get 6 games.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 25, 2013)

Bought.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 25, 2013)

can anyone write all games and ships to my add..i will give u my origin acc. steam acc. and keys. i will pay u for dvd shipping and u help


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2013)

where are you staying ?


----------



## niz04 (Aug 25, 2013)

ntpc,kahalgaon,bhagalpur,bihar


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 25, 2013)

no can do, if you were a resident of bbsr, i would have helped ..
sorry


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 26, 2013)

I am giving away the Origin keys for all the games. except Sims 3 and BF3. If anybody wants, just post the game's name here.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> no can do, if you were a resident of bbsr, i would have helped ..
> sorry



can u ship to jhamsedpur


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 26, 2013)

Any guys ship to Bangalore, only BF3, SIMS 3,DS3 in Origin and DS,MOH, Crysis 2 for Steam. 

Will pay the shipping and DVD charges.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2013)

Shipping a DVD can be risky. Isn't it? I downloaded Sims 3 and didn't liked it and uninstalled  Couldn't even took a backup due to shortage of HDD. Download BF3. Can help members from Kolkata.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Any guys ship to Bangalore, only BF3, SIMS 3,DS3 in Origin and DS,MOH, Crysis 2 for Steam.
> 
> Will pay the shipping and DVD charges.



Rcuber also stays in bglr I guess, you can get bf3 from him.


----------



## d3p (Aug 26, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Any guys ship to Bangalore, only BF3, SIMS 3,DS3 in Origin and DS,MOH, Crysis 2 for Steam.
> 
> Will pay the shipping and DVD charges.



I have Crysis 2 & BF3. Lets meet up over steam today evening.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Rcuber also stays in bglr I guess, you can get bf3 from him.



Will ask. But for other games, can someone help me?

Anyone from Karnataka/Tamil Nadu?


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 26, 2013)

shipping DVDs is very risky. 1 crack & whole thing wasted


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am giving away the Origin keys for all the games. except Sims 3 and BF3. If anybody wants, just post the game's name here.


Can i get Mirror's Edge & Crysis 2 ME?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 26, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> shipping DVDs is very risky. 1 crack & whole thing wasted



If anyone from Bangalore help me, i will go visit their place and get it done.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am giving away the Origin keys for all the games. except Sims 3 and BF3. If anybody wants, just post the game's name here.



DS3 Please


----------



## ZTR (Aug 26, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am giving away the Origin keys for all the games. except Sims 3 and BF3. If anybody wants, just post the game's name here.



Dead Space please 

Also if possible Burnout Paradise.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 26, 2013)

If left any do think about me 

I don't have any game lol so anything would be charm


----------



## niz04 (Aug 27, 2013)

plss somebody ship to bhagalpur or jhamsedpur


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 27, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> DS3 Please



Nevermind . Got DS3 and C&C 3 from a giveaway


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 27, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Nevermind . Got DS3 and C&C 3 from a giveaway



Cool. 

@ Niilesh, ZTR, deepanshuchg,


I will PM you the code soon. The humble bundle page doesnot open in my workplace, so cannot give them right now.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 27, 2013)

plss somebody ship to my add...i will give that person 700rs


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2013)

niz04 said:


> plss somebody ship to my add...i will give that person 700rs



Shipping the disc is risky. Though one can get hard covers, but still doesn't make much reliable.


----------



## niz04 (Aug 27, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Shipping the disc is risky. Though one can get hard covers, but still doesn't make much reliable.



just pack all dvd in plastic pack and wrap it with paper or some cloth....i send a ram yesterday with only package...plss ship to my add...i will give u total 700rs


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't have downloaded all the games bro 

Also my 1TB HDD Crashed. So can't help


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 27, 2013)

^ for your crashed HDD try one of our bong creation : Hiren's BootCD 15.2 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info


----------



## niz04 (Aug 27, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't have downloaded all the games bro
> 
> Also my 1TB HDD Crashed. So can't help



plss do something


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2013)

niz04 said:


> plss somebody ship to bhagalpur or jhamsedpur



I can ship to Jsr. But problem is the size dude. Total Size of the Downloads with Patch was approx ~ 60GB for all the games. Now writing 60GB's of data with 4.7GB DVD's will be too much i guess. 8GB DVD's are costly & single 25GB BluRay Cost close to 500 bucks.

Let me know, how ??

IMO, send me a external HDD over post & i can fill it.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 27, 2013)

^^^ ok i'll do it but it will take sometime as my 2tb crashed yesterday and i am recovering the data so busy with it



d3p said:


> I can ship to Jsr. But problem is the size dude. Total Size of the Downloads with Patch was approx ~ 60GB for all the games. Now writing 60GB's of data with 4.7GB DVD's will be too much i guess. 8GB DVD's are costly & single 25GB BluRay Cost close to 500 bucks.
> 
> Let me know, how ??
> 
> IMO, send me a external HDD over post & i can fill it.



its 85GB


----------



## niz04 (Aug 27, 2013)

d3p said:


> I can ship to Jsr. But problem is the size dude. Total Size of the Downloads with Patch was approx ~ 60GB for all the games. Now writing 60GB's of data with 4.7GB DVD's will be too much i guess. 8GB DVD's are costly & single 25GB BluRay Cost close to 500 bucks.
> 
> Let me know, how ??
> 
> IMO, send me a external HDD over post & i can fill it.



20 Pieces Loose National Dual Double Layer Blank DVD+R 8.5GB | eBay
plss buy this dvd and write on it and ship to kahalgaon or jhamsedpur.....plssss


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ for your crashed HDD try one of our bong creation : Hiren's BootCD 15.2 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info



It's External USB HDD. HDD is not even getting detected. How am I supposed to use that?


----------



## d3p (Aug 27, 2013)

niz04 said:


> 20 Pieces Loose National Dual Double Layer Blank DVD+R 8.5GB | eBay
> plss buy this dvd and write on it and ship to kahalgaon or jhamsedpur.....plssss



WTH !! Burning 20 number of DVD's needs heck of a time. I don't have it.

Help Yourself. Sry.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 27, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It's External USB HDD. HDD is not even getting detected. How am I supposed to use that?


well if you can open the casing & direcly connect to your PC it might get detected. Search youtube for how to remove casing without breaking it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> well if you can open the casing & direcly connect to your PC it might get detected. Search youtube for how to remove casing without breaking it.



Yeah I opened the casing when it went kaput too. Well will try it on weekend


----------



## reddead (Aug 27, 2013)

so i added DS3 and BF3 to my origin, now i can install them whenever i want? right? 

they won't expire or something?


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 27, 2013)

reddead said:


> so i added DS3 and BF3 to my origin, now i can install them whenever i want? right?
> 
> they won't expire or something?



start the download once


----------



## abhidev (Aug 27, 2013)

niz04 said:


> just pack all dvd in plastic pack and wrap it with paper or some cloth....i send a ram yesterday with only package...plss ship to my add...i will give u total 700rs



Do you really need all the games??? Just get the games you are really gonna play... moreover you can buy a portable HDD online and ship it to krishnanand and he'll fill it in and post it back to you


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Cool.
> 
> @ Niilesh, ZTR, deepanshuchg,
> 
> ...



Thanks mate but someone bought it for me and sent me the gift code. (Though i will pay him  )

Now i am to the page where i have to redeem the keys. IT says click the button to redeem the key in front of every game. 


So till the time i will not click it, these will not expire? or they'll expire in month?

What after i got the keys, entered into my stream/origin account then till when they will not expire?

If i want to gift some keys to my friends do i then also need first to enter that key on my account? or i will have to give them before a month?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Do you really need all the games??? Just get the games you are really gonna play... moreover you can buy a portable HDD online and ship it to krishnanand and he'll fill it in and post it back to you



That's what I said. I don't have that huge HDD space now  So I just can't download and delete them and waste my bandwidth.

I have downloaded BF3 and Mirrors Edge, so take those for now, keep playing them until I download the next games. Either way he won't be able to play all the game after receiving it. Instead he can enjoy one by one.

Also, it's not possible to write 60GB Content at once.


----------



## Niilesh (Aug 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Cool.
> 
> @ Niilesh, ZTR, deepanshuchg,
> 
> ...




5char


----------



## ZTR (Aug 27, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Cool.
> 
> @ Niilesh, ZTR, deepanshuchg,
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 27, 2013)

ICICI with paypal worked purchased a bundle for a member


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 27, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> ICICI with paypal worked purchased a bundle for a member



See, i have been telling you a long time. BTW Pay by Credit Card option is working for my Canara Bank Debit Card... 

I dont know how, but yes it is.


----------



## DVJex (Aug 27, 2013)

Finally bought this bundle non-BTA. And I see I have to download so much  . Good thing I've got bundles for my friends too, gonna offload some of it .


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 27, 2013)

Is it possible to download BF3 in one origin account and copy paste it to another origin account without downloading again ??..
A friend is already downloading BF3, I dont want to download again :/


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Is it possible to download BF3 in one origin account and copy paste it to another origin account without downloading again ??..
> A friend is already downloading BF3, I dont want to download again :/



Yes It is possible according to some people that I have asked . You may as well try .


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Is it possible to download BF3 in one origin account and copy paste it to another origin account without downloading again ??..
> A friend is already downloading BF3, I dont want to download again :/



I just did that today, copied a friends BF3 premium game(with all dlcs) started BF3 dwnload in origin, and replaced the files. 
stll it downloaded about 3 gb of data for me(hardly took 120 secs on office net ), but yea it worked after that.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 27, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Thanks mate but someone bought it for me and sent me the gift code. (Though i will pay him  )
> 
> Now i am to the page where i have to redeem the keys. IT says click the button to redeem the key in front of every game.
> 
> ...



Any help here?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 27, 2013)

^^ Read last 3 pages and you will find the answer...


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 28, 2013)

BTW, is there any DLC in BF3 that is like " MUST HAVE"?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Read last 3 pages and you will find the answer...



Am following it throughout but still am confused that why ask it as don't wanna loose these games now. Please can someone help with my above queries.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

^^ They will not expire for a foreseeable future as per Humble Bundle FAQ page.

For Steam, once you enter the key, it link to your account. 

For Origin, once you enter key, you need to download the game once before 30 days, then only it will tie up to your account.

Is it clear?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Am following it throughout but still am confused that why ask it as don't wanna loose these games now. Please can someone help with my above queries.



IDK why you couldn't find the answers, it's been answered multiple times on this thread. Anyway...



deepanshuchg said:


> Thanks mate but someone bought it for me and sent me the gift code. (Though i will pay him  )
> 
> Now i am to the page where i have to redeem the keys. IT says click the button to redeem the key in front of every game.
> 
> ...



You should have read the Humble Bundle email that you got after redeeming that gift code. It clearly says, the keys will be there forever. But for security reasons you should redeem the keys as soon as possible. It's also recommended to redeem the keys ASAP, if for any reason they database gets compromised, your key will be gone. Otherwise they keys will be there forever.



> What after i got the keys, entered into my stream/origin account then till when they will not expire?



They won't expire ever, once you redeem the keys in Steam / Origin, the games will be yours forever and lifetime. As already said, you can give that a/c to your grandson too 

BTW, Origin has a rule, that you must start downloading the game within 1 month of redeeming / buying the key on Origin. Else it may get deleted. So start the download and cancel it on 1%. Then they will be there forever and you can download and play anytime when you wish to.

Steam has no such Rules AFAIK.



> If i want to gift some keys to my friends do i then also need first to enter that key on my account? or i will have to give them before a month?



No, once you redeem the keys to your Steam / Origin A/c they will be binded to your A/c forever. You may share your A/c with other persons and one can download as much time as he wants from Steam / Origin.

But simultaneously only one session of login is allowed on both.

So you better give the key to friend and ask him to create a Steam / Origin A/c and redeem the key.

So if you want to give someone a key, you don't redeem that.

Hope that clears all your queries.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Hope that clears all your queries.



Yes it did.  Thanks


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

will a bank of baroda debit card or sbi debit card work?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

theterminator said:


> will a bank of baroda debit card or sbi debit card work?



Bank of Baroda debit card worked for me, by selecting *Pay by Credit Card* option... 

*Update : *
*2 More non-BTA bundles left. Anyone want PM me or add me on Steam..*


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

This is my first time. I go to the page humblebundle.com & click on the "Purchase" , right? 
Then I enter Custom Amount of $4.80  (attached image) & select Pay by credit card option  & pay the money , right? Please help. 



Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11969&stc=1


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

Dude, what is your problem? Explain that. Also to get BF3 and other games, you have to pay $4.94...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

Right. I'd say better pay $5.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

I am asking the steps to purchase the games. I have read the earlier posts here , not helpful to my particular case since my query is the most basic of them all.

If I pay $5 , that will be 5*68.(something) right?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

^^ 

1. Enter the amount
2. Enter captcha code
3. Enter your mail id.
4. Select mode of payment
5. Fill all fields they ask for and finish payment.
6. It will take you to site again, with URL for keys.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I am asking the steps to purchase the games. I have read the earlier posts here , not helpful to my particular case since my query is the most basic of them all.
> 
> If I pay $5 , that will be 5*68.(something) right?



See, there is two tier of the bundle, one is Pay what you want above $1, you will get all the games except BF3, Sims3, C&C and Populas.
Another is above average. You will get all the games, including BF3 etc
The average amount keeps changing. Currently it is $4.92 and when OP posted it was $4.80. (I guess I dont have to explain how average is calculated.) So if you want to get all the games, you have to pay .01 extra of the average amount written in that site. .i.e $4.95(it was $4.80 when OP posted it, dont get confused with the title).

It is best to pay $5, as you will not loose much. and yes 5*68 Rs will be deducted from your card.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^


I know , sometimes simple things can be complicated. Haven't dealt with dollars yet so had some doubts.
1. Are the games pre-selected or would I have to select. 
2. I have Steam installed & it says "only select titles with Steam" , so do I am better off with Origin or Steam. I don't want Games like Sims 3 otherwise I will seriously forget the real world . 
3. After I get the keys, I use those keys in Steam/Origin & download ?

Doubts after step 3 are almost answered in earlier posts.



arijitsinha said:


> See, there is two tier of the bundle, one is Pay what you want above $1, you will get all the games except BF3, Sims3, C&C and Populas.
> Another is above average. You will get all the games, including BF3 etc
> The average amount keeps changing. Currently it is $4.92 and when OP posted it was $4.80. (I guess I dont have to explain how average is calculated.) So if you want to get all the games, you have to pay .01 extra of the average amount written in that site. .i.e $4.95(it was $4.80 when OP posted it, dont get confused with the title).
> 
> It is best to pay $5, as you will not loose much. and yes 5*68 Rs will be deducted from your card.



Thanks . 
@furious_gamer: Will Bank of Baroda charge some of its own sh!t for this like Service charge?

games list is already there, sorry ..



> "Pay what you want. On their own, all these mind-blowing titles would cost more than $240, but we’re letting you name your price! Pay any price for The Sims 3 and Battlefield 3 soundtracks. A purchase of $1 or more gets you Origin* keys for all the games and you can also get Steam keys for Dead Space, Crysis 2 Maximum Edition, Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box, Medal of Honor, and Mirror's Edge! Beat the average and get The Sims 3, two expansion packs in The Sims 3 Starter Pack, Battlefield 3, Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising (Steam key included), and Populous. "


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I know , sometimes simple things can be complicated. Haven't dealt with dollars yet so had some doubts.


It's not about that. By looking around site, you can easily have an idea of how it works. ANd humblebundle have the easiest payment mode i have ever seen. So, facepalm....



theterminator said:


> 1. Are the games pre-selected or would I have to select.
> 2. I have Steam installed & it says "only select titles with Steam" , so do I am better off with Origin or Steam. I don't want Games like Sims 3 otherwise I will seriously forget the real world .
> 3. After I get the keys, I use those keys in Steam/Origin & download ?
> 
> ...



1. Games are pre-selected based on amount. If you enter below 5$, you get 6 games, above 5$ you get 10 games.
2. If you don't want SIMS 3 but you want BF3, pay 5$, gift the SIMS 3 key to someone else. You need Steam as well as Origin account. Better to have both.
3. Yes.


Regarding BoB Card charges, they don't charge anything extra. Just the conversion rate.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

Purchased. Now would I have to use the same email address to create an origin account which I entered upon Pay by Credit Card option?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Purchased. Now would I have to use the same email address to create an origin account which I entered upon Pay by Credit Card option?



That's up to you. Doesn't matter.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> That's up to you. Doesn't matter.



Origin will resume downloads if I Shut Down , right?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

Yes. But remember not to cancel it, instead pause it.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes. But remember not to cancel it, instead pause it.



What if I don't cancel/pause it and shut down?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

*Question : *


theterminator said:


> Origin will resume downloads if I Shut Down , right?



*Answer:*


krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes. But remember not to cancel it, instead pause it.





deepanshuchg said:


> What if I don't cancel/pause it and shut down?



Which part of that post you didn't understand. Guys, read before you post.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> *Question : *
> 
> 
> *Answer:*
> ...



Huh?  The quote you quoted said '' remember to pause it'' and my question is if I dont remember to pause it and shut down the pc what will happen?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

I doubt if they are using internet for first time. Next they will ask How can I download while my PC is shut down.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Huh?  The quote you quoted said '' remember to pause it'' and my question is if I dont remember to pause it and shut down the pc what will happen?


Look below...



> Origin will resume downloads if I Shut Down , right?



Did somewhere he mention about pause, no. So, your question is already answered but you didn't read it. See i am not being rude, but the very basic thing to do is, read posts above before asking any question.

In this thread, most of the questions are already answered, but in same page itself, people are asking same question. It makes the thread looks clumsy and loose it's quality.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes. But remember not to cancel it, instead pause it.



Great. Thanks a ton *furious_gamer, krishnandu.sarkar, arijitsinha* .  Downloading Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box , 12% completed . 

BTW, first I tried with State Bank of India MasterCard Debit Card , it didn't work. Bank of Baroda Visa Debit Card worked & Rs. 334 deducted for $5.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 28, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Did somewhere he mention about pause, no.



Yes he did. 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes. But remember not to cancel it, instead pause it.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I doubt if they are using internet for first time. Next they will ask How can I download while my PC is shut down.


Yeah, I know the feeling, it's similar when you get while teaching how to use a computer to an old person. In this case, we're not old so the irritation is much worse .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> What if I don't cancel/pause it and shut down?





deepanshuchg said:


> Huh?  The quote you quoted said '' remember to pause it'' and my question is if I dont remember to pause it and shut down the pc what will happen?



IDK bro, I didn't do that. With torrents I can think of direct shut down as on startup it checks for the checksum and all.

But I don't think it'll resume download if you just shut it down, because on shut down, technically system sends terminate message to all the running processes if they don't terminate it force kills all.

So theoretically I don't think it'll resume download if you don't pause it.

Though you can try it out, we can then know what happens 

But don't dare to do that if a huge part is downloaded


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Yes he did.



Pointless. Leave it. It will increase number of spam posts. Enjoy your game..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> IDK bro, I didn't do that. With torrents I can think of direct shut down as on startup it checks for the checksum and all.
> 
> But I don't think it'll resume download if you just shut it down, because on shut down, technically system sends terminate message to all the running processes if they don't terminate it force kills all.
> 
> ...



This was the answer I was looking don't know why furious_gamer didn't understood it and above that is blaming me for spamming


----------



## theterminator (Aug 28, 2013)

What is the frequency of such deals? Do they come on a yearly basis?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What is the frequency of such deals? Do they come on a yearly basis?



Yh. Last i see such a good deal was THQ bundle..


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 28, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> IDK bro, I didn't do that. With torrents I can think of direct shut down as on startup it checks for the checksum and all.
> 
> But I don't think it'll resume download if you just shut it down, because on shut down, technically system sends terminate message to all the running processes if they don't terminate it force kills all.
> 
> ...



when i download through resume support sites through FDM then i just shut down the PC without stopping the download and as i open the PC the download popup comes up and start downloading


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

To all who are panicked about 30 days download thing, read these carefully.

*help.ea.com/article/no-expiration-for-origin-downloads

Do games expire after 30 days on origin if you don't download them? - Yahoo!7 Answers

Long story short, this limitation was in EA Download Manager, which is replaced by Origin, so there is no such kind of limitation. Your game will stay forever even if you never download them. Even in worst case your game disappeared you can show them proof of purchase and get that game back.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 28, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> when i download through resume support sites through FDM then i just shut down the PC without stopping the download and as i open the PC the download popup comes up and start downloading



It depends on the procedure which download manager follows. Anyway, as I said, I really never tried it. But as questions are coming up, I'm sure one can test it. Like download 1% - 2% and shut down pc directly without Pausing. And on restart let us know if it's working fine.

But safe side is always to pause. Directly terminating a process can hamper your data.



arijitsinha said:


> To all who are panicked about 30 days download thing, read these carefully.
> 
> *help.ea.com/article/no-expiration-for-origin-downloads
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing that information


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> To all who are panicked about 30 days download thing, read these carefully.
> 
> *help.ea.com/article/no-expiration-for-origin-downloads
> 
> ...



I cleared this with customer care, but some member here said that 30 day limit is applicable, but he never shown any proof. Anyway i know about it and still thanks for clearing it up..


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 28, 2013)

The origin bundle is over now, Dont end up buying the Humble Comedy Bundle assuming you are buying origin bundle. You cannot buy the origin bundle anymore.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 29, 2013)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It depends on the procedure which download manager follows. Anyway, as I said, I really never tried it. But as questions are coming up, I'm sure one can test it. Like download 1% - 2% and shut down pc directly without Pausing. And on restart let us know if it's working fine.
> 
> But safe side is always to pause. Directly terminating a process can hamper your data.
> 
> ...



I agree but this thing work with free download manager and I have been doing so for long time ... just thought of sharing the info with the community


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2013)

^^Ok then let's try once..!!


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 29, 2013)

just now my PC shut down due to power fluctuation as i was playing the game so my microtek 1KW couldnt take the load. started the PC and the download resumed


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 29, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> just now my PC shut down due to power fluctuation as i was playing the game so my microtek 1KW couldnt take the load. started the PC and the download resumed



Nice that's a good news then


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 29, 2013)

I cant wait for next year's bundle


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 31, 2013)

Anyone want C&C : Red Alert 3 Origin key? PM me... First one to PM me will get the key...

EDIT : Key gone...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 1, 2013)

^Download/get some of the games man.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 2, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^Download/get some of the games man.



Huh!!!!


----------



## kunalht (Sep 5, 2013)

anyone wants keys of medal of honor 2010 , burnout , dead space 1 & mirrror's edge??
message me if anyone wants it....


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 5, 2013)

Indie Game Bundles and PC Game Bundles - Bundle Stars


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2013)

^^ I don't like any of these games. But it is worth the price tag.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 5, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Indie Game Bundles and PC Game Bundles - Bundle Stars



I have played some of these... And they are really good strategy games


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 6, 2013)

The new average price calculation for humble bundle is very bad. Now they are calculating this average for all humble bundles sold so far. So for smaller humble bundles we have to pay almost the same average pice for the BTA bonuses


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> The new average price calculation for humble bundle is very bad. Now they are calculating this average for all humble bundles sold so far. So for smaller humble bundles we have to pay almost the same average pice for the BTA bonuses



Well, they do want to make some money buddy. Even for that average price, it is still worth.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 6, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Well, they do want to make some money buddy. Even for that average price, it is still worth.


+1 *it is still worth*


----------



## DVJex (Sep 13, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> The new average price calculation for humble bundle is very bad. Now they are calculating this average for all humble bundles sold so far. So for smaller humble bundles we have to pay almost the same average pice for the BTA bonuses


You mean all humble bundles since it's inception?? (It doesnt seem true for the normal humble bundle, but for the new weekly one it's BTA price is more than the average.)
The humble bundle has another change, the bonus games are now BTA-only. You cant buy non-BTA early and still expect to get them  . 



furious_gamer said:


> Well, they do want to make some money buddy.


From their website :
"Support charity. "
But a little more on-topic: The company must be low on money or something, if they're doing this. Or maybe they're just pissed off because of people exploiting the humble bundles.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 13, 2013)

Damnit..... the new Humble bundle is sooooo awesome (except for brutal legend ofc). Every other game is a MUST play !.
Damnit bcoz I cannot ask my sister again so soon to buy me more games


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 13, 2013)

DVJex said:


> You mean all humble bundles since it's inception?? (It doesnt seem true for the normal humble bundle, but for the new weekly one it's BTA price is more than the average.)
> The humble bundle has another change, the bonus games are now BTA-only. You cant buy non-BTA early and still expect to get them  .



Yes, and it seems for weekly bundle only.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 13, 2013)

DVJex said:


> You mean all humble bundles since it's inception?? (It doesnt seem true for the normal humble bundle, but for the new weekly one it's BTA price is more than the average.)
> The humble bundle has another change, the bonus games are now BTA-only. You cant buy non-BTA early and still expect to get them  .



I am not sure I understand what you are saying.... can u please clarify ?


----------



## DVJex (Sep 15, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> I am not sure I understand what you are saying.... can u please clarify ?


Here,
BTA - Beat the average


arijitsinha said:


> The new average price calculation for humble bundle is very bad. Now they are calculating this average for all humble bundles sold so far. So for smaller humble bundles we have to pay almost the same average price for the BTA bonuses





DVJex said:


> You mean all humble bundles since it's inception?? (It doesnt seem true for the normal humble bundle, but for the new weekly one it's BTA price is more than the average.)





arijitsinha said:


> Yes, and it seems for weekly bundle only.


Inception of humble bundle is like 2011 sometime. So average for the weekly bundle is the average price of every humble bundle sold from then. That's why it's quite high.
---

This is only for the standard humble bundle, not weekly


DVJex said:


> The humble bundle has another change, the bonus games are now BTA-only. You cant buy non-BTA early and still expect to get them


----------

